# meeces 3 - dummy human 0



## jackwashere (May 5, 2010)

This weekend I fought the mice and the mice won. I'm down by three points. I tried three traps. I did not want to poison or torture them.

The black Tomcat gizmo failed. Link below.

http://www.amazon.com/Tomcat-Live-Catch-Mouse-Single/dp/B000X7VM6G

Door down. Peanut butter gone. This indicated that the mouse got in and got out and was laughing at me.

The Victor catch and hold with cheese failed to attract the mouse. Link below.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Victor-Multi-Catch-Live-Mouse-Trap-M333/202668291

The mouse did not even go in. I figure cheese is not the right bait to use. Next I will try this trap with peanut butter.

The cola epic moust trap failed. Link below.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC1XNDyxE4c

Poop on the bottom of the paint bucket. Peanut butter gone. This indicated that the mouse got in and got out and was laughing at me. Perhaps if I filled it with water or anti-freeze to drown them it might have worked. I prefer not to torture animals. Next I will try a 31 gallon metal trash can from home depot instead of plastic paint bucket. I heard mice can jump up to 18 inches and have claws that can climb vertical walls. I heard they can't climb up metal however. They either jumped out or climbed out of the 5 gallon plastic paint bucket. This does not pass the test.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Cheese is not a good mouse bait.

Try a pinch of bread crust. Gets their attention every time. 

That soda bottle thing , they just lick the peanut butter until the bottle rolls, then jump out, and go get more peanut butter, that is why they used water to drown them. 


ED


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Why not just use the snap traps? you say you don't want to torture or poison them but those are neither, just a quick death. Ther'es a reason they've been around as long as they have -- they work.


----------



## jackwashere (May 5, 2010)

TheBobmanNH said:


> you say you don't want to torture or poison them but those are neither, just a quick death


After this past weekend I am open to that idea. I realized the only compassionate way to deal with mice is to stop them from getting in from the get-go. Once they are in only brutal ways exist to remove them.

I went into this with the no-kill mentality. Problem with that strategy became clear when I removed one of the insulation batts in the attic. A mother with 9 babies clinging to her tits darted away. Later after removing another batt I found a nest with 7 babies. This time the mother bolted without some of the babies. What do you do now? Leave them there is not an option. Take them outside and dump them in the field? They did not seem mature enough to make it on their own. Oh well! The next day the mother was found under yet another batt I removed. This time zipped away with only one baby left holding on to her boobs. One more baby left behind. Again dump in the field and wish him good luck.

The attic is now gutted of insulation. Next I seal the soffit all the way around with hardware cloth. Hermetically seal the whole house is the only humane solution. Other than doing that it is not a matter of if you want to kill them only how you go about killing them.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

if you want a good live trap I would use a tin cat

http://www.amazon.com/Victor-Humane-Live-Mouse-M310/dp/B00004RAMU/ref=lp_10422275011_1_3?

other then that, snap traps really are quite effective.


----------



## jackwashere (May 5, 2010)

Gustavas said:


> if you want a good live trap I would use a tin cat
> ...
> other then that, snap traps really are quite effective.


Those tin cans have flaps. I saw a youtube video by moustrapgenius which showed bait gone and turds in a similar trap with no mouse caught. Indicated the mouse was there, took the bait, and exited. They probably lift their paw or use their nose to lower that flap. It's like my tomcat live catch trap. Peanut butter gone. Door closed. Mouse is out there somewhere laughing at me.

Anyway, the point I was trying to make in my other post was that mice multiply constantly. If you live catch a mama mouse you are going to end up killing her children who won't fend for themselves on their own. So much for live-catch.

The humane thing to do is clean the place and hermetically seal it and not to repeat the mistake of letting them in. If they are in use the kill traps and sleep at night knowing there was no other option.


----------

